
The Chinese scientist who claims he made CRISPR babies is under investigation - CrankyBear
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612466/the-chinese-scientist-who-claims-he-made-crispr-babies-has-been-suspended-without-pay/
======
erikig
“He says his goal was not to cure or prevent an inherited disease but to
disable a gene, called CCR5, that forms a protein doorway that allows HIV to
infect a cell. People who inherit this trait naturally resist HIV infection.”

